# Buried Baby Tegu?



## jfajfar (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am the frantic new mother of a baby argentine black and white tegu and I seem to have "lost"? my new baby within the first 20 minutes of receiving her..... I have decent amount of experience with a few different reptiles, but the closest thing to a tegu that I've cared for was a small Nile monitor for just a few months.

She is a hatchling, and is definitely a she. I unboxed her and placed her right in her enclosure, I closed the lid and watched her walk around for a few minutes before I turned around to place some green tree frogs in their enclosure, when I was done with that (around 10 minutes) I looked back to find the tegu but I could not see her anywhere. I though maybe she burrowed to hide but could see any lumps where she would be. I tried to just let it go and didn't want to stress my new baby, but after about 15 minutes I started panicking, so I dug around the enclosure gently to find her but still havent. I'm really scared because I gave an inch gap between the tank and the lid I built that she COULD fit through, but she would have had to jump quite high and aim herself perfectly to grip the edge to pull herself through. That plus the fact that the frog cage is on top of her cage so I never walked more than 3 feet away from the tegu cage the entire 15 minutes. Could she have escaped without me knowing? 

My cage is an aquarium meaning 6 feet long, 2 feet wide. My substrate is a mix of a cypress mulch blend from home depot, and a peat Moss soil mixture, it is 14-16 inches deep, leaving 1 1/2 feet gap between the top of the substrate and that 1 inch gap.

WHAT SHOULD I DO!?


----------



## jfajfar (Jul 6, 2016)

I am unsure as to why it uploaded multiple duplicates of my pictures, I tried to edit it but when I went in it is only showing one picture of each?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 6, 2016)

If the room holding the enclosure is escape-proof- closed door, can't squeez out- check in corners and under things, sofa cushions, etc. May climb, but eventually will probably head for the floor. For the cage, lower the level of substrate by 1/4-1/3. Also, search it thoroughly for her. Hope you find her soon.


----------



## jfajfar (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## dpjm (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah, you definitely don't need that deep of substrate. I would expect that the tegu buried itself and in all that substrate it could be hard to find. Do keep the door to that room closed just in case though. If I were you I'd get a garbage can or a Rubbermaid tub and start digging out substrate until you find her. What I mean is, instead of just digging around in the enclosure, actually remove the substrate bit by bit until you find her. I know you don't want to stress her out, but you need to know where she is, that is more important.


----------



## jfajfar (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you both for your responses, while doing my research I found most people recommended 1 to 3 feet of substrate for an adult, I know I just have a baby but I guess I like being prepared but I see now it wasn't the best idea! I did find her, she was actually burried about 2 inches deep between a rock and the wall. Thanks so much for the suggestions


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 8, 2016)

jfajfar said:


> Thank you both for your responses, while doing my research I found most people recommended 1 to 3 feet of substrate for an adult, I know I just have a baby but I guess I like being prepared but I see now it wasn't the best idea! I did find her, she was actually burried about 2 inches deep between a rock and the wall. Thanks so much for the suggestions


Whew!!!


----------



## Hudson Valley (Jul 8, 2016)

jfajfar said:


> Thank you both for your responses, while doing my research I found most people recommended 1 to 3 feet of substrate for an adult, I know I just have a baby but I guess I like being prepared but I see now it wasn't the best idea! I did find her, she was actually burried about 2 inches deep between a rock and the wall. Thanks so much for the suggestions


What a relief you must have felt. So glad this ended well for the baby and for you.


----------



## ScaryAnimal1961 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hudson Valley said:


> What a relief you must have felt. So glad this ended well for the baby and for you.


I followed this and am so relieved she is safe. Good Mom, hats off to you.


----------

